# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Complex Workouts for MMA

## QuieTSToRM33

being doin a lil research regarding MMA specific workouts ..... i came across this interesting article regarding complex workouts ..... let me know what you guys think 

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/mma2.htm

----------


## Quil

That looks like a good workout, but might be a pain in the ass to set up. You'd be monopolizing a lot of equipment and weight if you want to do it with the minimal amount of rest he's prescribing.

Another good workout that you may know of already is Bas Rutten's kettlebell routine. Of course, you have to have access to kettlebells...

----------


## zimmy

looks nice...but you can't understamate the value of both running long distances and the sprinting !

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I came from a competitive martial arts background  Tae-kwon-do and kickboxing. In our world we were more interested in how to hit harder, faster and for longer.


Hmm, good idea, but Im much more for learning to not get hit, one of the easier ways not to lose  :No No:

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> looks nice...but you can't understamate the value of both running long distances and the sprinting !



oh no doubt ..... of course im still gonna be running ....... just interested in a good weight routine

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

bump for more opinions

----------


## MuscleScience

One could do about any weight training program to focus on strength. However strength training should have its own time and conditioning its time as well. It seems that the focus of this workout it to increase anaerobic power and endurance. Which are two different things all together. If you are serously training for a bout the most important training would be for energy utilization and recovery. The conditioning effects of weight training are only going to help in the first minute or so. After phospho-Creatine stores are depleted in the muscles, the body will switch to and anaerobic metabolism to produce energy. Proper endurance training should focus on increasing the body's ability to utilize Oxygen and increase the threshold that the body has to increases in lactic acid build up (lactate threshold). So doing high intensity exercises such as recomb bike for 30 seconds as 100% and then backing off to a 90 second low intensity spin and repeating is one typical anaerobic conditioning exercise.

----------


## energizer bunny

this is the routine im doing 2 x a week, in my boxing training but can be used for mma.

dumbbell swings 5 each arm
dumbbell snatches 5 each arm
dumbbell clean and jerk 5 of
burpees 5 of

do this 5 times, the less rest inbetween the better (all depends on fitness)

i do this routine 2 x week on boxing off days.

to increase the intensity just increase the weight.

this is a very intense and quick work out.

hope this helps mate. (not very complex but it works)

----------


## sonar1234

Frank Shamrock and other great MMA fighter actually dont use the deadlift or heavy squats.

I got injured doing both theses exercises myself (Note that i have very far away from even being a lousy fighter LOL).

George St-Pierre has a weekly show 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=265305

I posted on this about 2 weeks ago check it out.

This workout i pertty damn hard to do its like the one you posted with Giant Sets.

I am planning on buying some gym equipment for my basment nothing much and after trying GSP workout a few times i realize that you dont need a tone of weights to make this workout effective.

----------


## sonar1234

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/a_totw9.htm

Manage to find this today i think its pertty good.

----------


## Descimus25

Salut, jai commencer aussi a m'entrainer pour le mma, je m'entraine a montreal, merci pour le link, cetait vraiment de la bonne info, la je pense que je suis en train de tomber accro, je devore tout l'info que je trouve sur le sujet..

----------


## zimmy

Ce conseil emploie l'anglais principalement.

----------


## Descimus25

Sorry Zimmy, it just that i cant pm yet.. It was addressed to Sonar.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

:Shrug: 

je ne sais pas

----------


## sonar1234

> Salut, jai commencer aussi a m'entrainer pour le mma, je m'entraine a montreal a l'academy ness martial, merci pour le link, cetait vraiment de la bonne info, la je pense que je suis en train de tomber accro, je devore tout l'info que je trouve sur le sujet..


Putin de merde que sa tire ta taloche, ouais mon frere renverser tu dois t'exprimer en anglais ici et bonne chance dans ton entrainement.

----------


## sonar1234

> je ne sais pas


For private french course please send me a 500$ check LOL

----------

